# Weekly Competition 2014-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R U R2 U R2 F'
*2. *R2 F' R2 F U2 F U' R2
*3. *R' U' F R' F2 U F' R U2
*4. *U2 R' U F' R2 F R
*5. *F R U' R2 F U2 R' U R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B R' D L2 F2 R' D R' L2 F B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U2 D' L2 F2 B2
*2. *U F' B U' B R2 D2 R B' R' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 B2
*3. *F D2 F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L' F2 R F' D2 B' U F U
*4. *R U' B U F' R' L F D' R2 D2 R U2 B2 R U2 L2 D2 R F2
*5. *L' F2 U2 F' D' B2 L' U2 R U R U2 F2 L B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw Fw2 L' U2 F U' F' U' L2 Rw R F R D2 B' R' D' Rw' F L' Uw U' F2 L' U' L' B' R' Uw2 B2 Fw2 U' L2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw' R2 F Uw
*2. *L' D' U' Fw' Rw' F' Uw' L' F2 L' Uw' B Fw F2 R2 Fw2 F Uw R2 Uw R2 U2 Fw' D2 Uw B' D' Uw' B F' U2 F R2 D Uw' L2 D2 R' U' L2
*3. *U L B2 F U' L' Rw Uw2 Fw Rw2 R2 B2 Fw Rw F Rw D' Uw2 R2 Uw Fw2 F' Rw2 B L F' Rw R2 B' Fw F Rw U2 Fw' D2 Fw U' Rw2 Uw Rw'
*4. *Uw' U2 F2 D Uw2 U' Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw B Uw U L2 F Rw2 R2 Uw R2 D Uw L Rw' R' F2 Rw' F2 R' U' B D U B2 D' L D' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R
*5. *Uw' R' B2 Fw L2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 B U' B2 Fw' F2 L2 F U R' U' B D' U' F D' L' Uw2 U2 Rw' B D2 R B' Rw2 B U2 R' Uw2 L' Uw' Rw2 R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Rw' Uw Lw Fw2 R2 D L2 Lw Rw Uw2 F D2 B2 R2 F L Rw2 D' L2 Lw2 Rw2 B' F L2 F2 Rw' U2 R' Uw L' Rw' Bw2 Dw2 B2 Bw D2 Bw Lw2 Bw' R2 B2 Dw' Lw Fw F2 L2 Fw' D U2 B' D Dw2 B' Dw' U2 Lw2 Rw' R' F
*2. *Dw2 Uw2 L' Uw Bw2 D' Uw' U F2 Dw' Uw' B Dw Uw Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 R' Dw' Fw2 Lw Uw' L2 B' R B Fw D U2 F D' Rw B' U Bw2 Rw' D' U' B2 D Rw' R' D Bw2 Fw2 F U Rw2 Bw' Uw' U Lw' Dw' Fw' Dw2 Lw Dw2 B Bw
*3. *U2 Bw2 U2 Lw2 Dw Uw Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 R B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw Lw' Rw2 D L' R2 Dw Bw2 R' D' Dw Uw' Lw2 R' Bw D Rw' B2 L2 Lw' Rw2 B2 F2 U2 Fw' R B2 Fw' F2 Dw' L Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw2 D' Rw Uw' U2 F Uw' B' Fw' F Uw Fw' F
*4. *F Dw2 U R D L2 Lw' D' L' Bw R U L Dw Lw' D Fw Lw Uw' L2 F2 Rw2 Dw' R' Fw2 R' Bw2 Lw R Uw' F' Uw Rw2 F R2 Fw' Dw U Bw2 U2 Fw Dw2 L' Rw R' Fw' F' Rw' U F' Lw2 B' L' Lw Bw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Uw2
*5. *Bw2 U' B2 Fw F2 L' U2 B' Fw2 D Dw2 L B D Fw2 Dw' B D R U L' D' F2 Uw' B Fw L Rw' D2 B2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw D' Uw2 Bw' U2 Fw' Rw U2 R2 Bw Fw F2 R' F Uw' F2 Lw Bw' F U Fw' Lw' Fw F R' Fw2 Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L2 R2 3U' U 3R 2D R2 3F2 2F' L 2U 2L' D2 2D 3U U2 L2 U2 2L R 3F2 3U B2 2B' L2 R2 2B2 2D2 3F 3R2 3F2 F 2U2 F' 3R' B' U2 2R B2 2R2 3F D2 U2 2L 2R2 2D2 U' 2R R2 U2 2B' 2F 2L2 2U' U2 2B 2R2 B' 2R' 3F F2 R2 3F F 3U2 2U L' R' 3F2 R2
*2. *2D' B' 2R 2F2 3U 3F2 2F2 2L 2U2 3R2 D 2D' U' F 2D2 2B' 2F' 2L' 3F2 2D2 3U2 2U 2B2 2U 2B' 2F 2L' D 2F' L2 D 3R2 R2 F 3R D' 3U' 3R 2R2 3U' B' L2 2L 2B2 D 2U2 R 2B2 3F2 2F2 2D L 3R' R 3F2 D' L2 D2 L' 3U2 2U' B 2D U' 2F' 3R' 2R2 2U' F' L2
*3. *2B 2R2 R 3U' 2L2 2R' 2D2 3U 2U2 L 2F2 2D' 3U2 U 3R' 3U' 2U R B L2 R D R2 B 2F' D2 2U' U2 F D 2D' 2L' 3F2 D2 3F 2D2 U B' 2L' 3U2 L2 2R2 2F' 2D' R2 3F2 D 2B F 2L2 2F 3R' 2F U 3R2 2R B U2 R' B' 2D2 U L R2 D 2B' L 2R2 3F' 2D'
*4. *R2 U2 2B' F2 2D 2U2 2R' F' 2U2 B2 2B 2R2 2F F' 2D2 2L 2B2 F U 2B' 2D2 2U 3F2 2D2 R2 D 2D 2R 3U 3R 3F 3R2 2R2 U2 2B' D2 F2 2L F' 2D2 2R' B U2 3R2 2R R2 B' 3F' L 2D B2 3F' R 2D' 2U2 3R2 R B2 D' 2U' 2L' 2U' U 2L2 R2 F D B 2B2 3R'
*5. *3F L' 2R' 2F2 F 3R' 2U B2 2B' 2U L 2R 2U 2R' 3F 3R D 2F' L2 B 2B2 3F' 3U B 2F L 2L' 3F 2L2 3R R 3U' 2L2 2R B F' 2R' B2 3F' 3R2 2R R' 2D2 F' R D2 2B' D2 2B 2F' F' 2D2 3R2 2R 3F' 3R R' 2B 2F2 2L' D2 2L2 3R' D2 B' 3F F' 2R2 D' R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U' 3B2 3R2 2F2 3R2 D2 F' D' 2U' 3F2 L' 3L' 3R2 3F L F' 2D' 3U 3L 2F 2U2 R2 2D2 3U2 2L2 3D2 3B' D' B D2 3D' U 3B 3F' 2D' F2 3L 3R2 B' 3F' 2U2 B' 2B' 3F' L' 2R' 3D2 R B' 3F2 U' 2F2 2D2 3R2 R' B 3L R' 2D' R U' 2F' 2U' 3L' B' D' 2B2 2F' 2D 3U' 3L' 3R2 3D2 3U' B2 3U U2 R 3D2 3R' 2R2 D 3D 3U2 2R' U' 3L' 3B 2D2 B R 2F' U 3L 3F' 2R 3U2 2U 2B 2U'
*2. *3D 3U 3B2 2R2 D2 3D 3U' 2U' U2 B D2 L 2F' 2D 2R2 2D2 U B2 2F' U' L2 3R' R2 B' 3L' 3B2 3L R' 3F 3L2 D' 2U2 L2 3B' L' U 3L 3D L B 3F2 3L2 D B' D 2D B2 3B 2U2 2L' 3L2 2B2 2U' 3R2 B' 2B2 2F' F 3D2 F2 3L 2B2 2U2 L2 3D' 2U L' 3R2 U 3F' 3U2 2F R' D 3F 3U' 3B 2U' 3L2 2U U2 L' R' 3F2 3R' 2B2 2L2 R' 3U U2 B2 3L 3D' 2U' L' 3U2 B2 3F2 D' 3U'
*3. *B 3B' 3D 3U2 2F L' 2D2 3F' R' B' 2D' 3U2 R2 3B' 2F2 F 2R2 R2 2D2 3U2 L' 2B 3B' 2L' D 2L2 2F 2R B2 F L' 2B2 3B2 F2 L' F 3L2 2R 2B2 3R2 2U' B' 3L2 F 2U U2 2B 2L' 2U2 2F2 3U2 U B D2 2D 3D 3U U' 2B D' 2D 2U2 3F' 2D' 3D2 2R2 3F 3R2 2B2 3R2 F2 2L2 R 3B2 U' B 3F' F' 3D 2R' F2 3R2 3B' 2F F' 3D2 3F2 2F2 2L' 3B 2L 2U2 U2 B 3B' L2 2R2 3F F' 2L'
*4. *3D' 3L2 3B2 3F2 2R B 2B2 3F' L 3B D' 2D2 3D' 2L2 3B2 2U2 B2 2R2 B 2F2 F2 3L 3F' 3L 2D 3U2 2U2 2F 2U' 2R R' 2D2 U2 3L D 2U 3R2 2R2 R' B 2F 3U2 B2 2L 3D' 2U' 2R' D' 2L' 2D' 3U 2L F 3U2 L2 3B2 D 3D' 3L 3B 2D' B' 3U' F 3U' 2F2 3D' 3U2 3L2 2R2 3F' 2R 3D' R2 2U' 2F 3L 2B2 U2 B' 2L' 2F' 3R2 2F 3R B2 F' D2 2U R' 3B' R' D' 3B' 3F2 3D' 3U2 2U' 3L' U'
*5. *3B' 3F2 2L 2F2 D2 3U2 3F 3L' 3U' 2U' U2 3L' B' 2D 2B' 3B' 3F U R2 2F2 D' 2D2 3F2 3D U R 3B2 2L' 2R2 D 3U 2L' 3B 3D 3U' 2F 2D' 2U' F' 3U2 3L 2R2 B 2D2 2R2 D B2 3B2 3F 2F' L' 3R' 2U2 3B' 3D' 3B 3U2 3F2 2D' 2U2 2F' R' D 3B F' 3D' 2U' 3B2 2F2 3R2 2D 3D' U' 2B2 F2 U2 3F' 2L 3L R 2B2 3D 2L 2B' U' 3B 3F L 3B2 3R F2 3R D' 2B' 2R 3F' L' 3L 3F' 3U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' R' U' R U' R2 F U'
*2. *R' U' R F2 U F' R2 U' R' U2
*3. *U2 F R U' R2 F' R' F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 F' L' U2 B2 D R U R2 B L2
*2. *U2 B' D F' B' L U' R L B' U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 U F2 U'
*3. *U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R D' U L D' B2 L2 R F R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Fw L2 Fw L' Rw D Uw' B Fw2 L2 B2 D2 B' D2 Uw U' B2 Uw' B2 F' D R2 B L' R2 B U2 Fw' F' D2 Uw2 Rw U2 Fw F' U Rw2 R2 D
*2. *R2 Uw2 R Fw' F L Fw' Uw2 Rw F L' U2 B' D2 Fw D Fw F' Uw' B2 Rw' F D' B' Uw F2 Uw L Rw Uw' Rw' U' L F2 U B2 F Rw B U
*3. *Rw2 R' D2 R' D' B2 U2 Rw' R Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw R' Uw2 L' R Uw2 U F Rw' Uw' Rw' D2 B Fw2 F2 D2 U2 R Uw L2 R2 F D2 Uw' Rw' Uw Fw' Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L2 R D Lw2 D Uw2 F2 D2 Dw' U' Bw' Lw' B2 D' Fw2 Lw Fw' F2 Rw Bw' Fw2 Dw R2 D' U' Bw F' D2 Dw R' B Bw' F' Lw2 Fw' F' U B2 D Dw2 Uw' Rw' D2 Rw2 R' Uw' B2 Rw Uw2 F2 U2 F D2 Fw Lw2 R Fw Lw2 R'
*2. *D Uw' L R2 F2 U L' Fw F2 Rw' F L2 Rw D2 Uw' L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 R Fw2 L2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' Lw' B Lw2 B D2 Dw Rw' D2 Uw Lw Dw Rw R B2 Fw' Uw2 Bw' F2 Lw' Dw' Bw F' Dw Uw U2 B Uw Fw2 Lw' B F' Dw' Uw F R
*3. *Fw2 Dw' Uw' Rw B' R2 Fw' L2 Lw Bw Fw' Dw Bw D' Uw U' L B2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' Rw' U' Rw Bw' Fw Dw' Uw' U' Bw' Uw B L' R D2 F Dw' B Lw' Bw' F R D2 Bw Uw2 Lw Uw' U Bw' D' Uw Bw' Lw B Fw F Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R B R2 B 2B' F R2 D' 2D' 2B' 2L 2U' F2 D 3F F D2 2F 3R2 D L2 2L U' 2L' 3U2 U 2R2 2D' R' 3F 2F' 2D' 2U 2L2 U2 2F2 U L2 2L2 R2 2D 3U 2L' 3F 2R 2B2 R 3U' B2 D2 2L F' 2R' D 2U' F2 L' 2L 3R2 R' F U' L2 3R D U2 2L2 B 2F2 R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L2 B2 2L 3L2 B2 L2 2U2 2L2 R2 B 2D' 2B' 3L' 2R R' U 2B' 2D2 2U 2B 3F 2F2 R 3D 3U' 2B F2 2R2 R' 3B2 3D' F L2 2L2 R2 U 2F' 3R 2R2 2D F' 3U2 2U B 3L' D 3D2 3F 2F' 3U' 2F2 2D' 3D 2L' 2R R' B2 3D' 3L D2 F2 2L2 2D' 3L' R' D2 2D2 2U' L B2 2F' F' 3L D2 U2 R' 3B2 3F F2 3L 2D 3D 3R 2F2 D 2D' L2 3L 3D' 2U L2 B' L2 2D' 2L' 3B2 3L2 3D 2U' 3L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B U' B' U' L2 U' F D2 L' F' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2
*2. *D2 B D2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 F U2 B U' L B2 D' U2 L B2 F2 D F'
*3. *L' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 F' L D2 L U' F D R' D'
*4. *U2 L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L F' U2 R2 B D F' L2 D
*5. *U2 L2 B' F' D2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 D' U F R F2 D2 U' L F R'
*6. *R2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B U L2 B L D R' D' U
*7. *U L2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R' B' R' B F U' F' D'
*8. *B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 R2 D L2 F' L2 R B' D' U2 B R B' L
*9. *B' U2 L' U2 D' L2 U R F L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 B2 U L2
*10. *R2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' U L2 U2 L' B2 D' F2 U2
*11. *R2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F D2 B U2 L2 R U' F R' B2 D' L D L2 U2
*12. *D2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R2 D' B' R' B2 R2 B2 F2 R' F'
*13. *D2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 R' D B' L B2 F L' B F2 R
*14. *B' L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B R2 F D2 B2 R' D' B2 D F L U R D' L
*15. *U2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' B2 R F2 U L' R' U' B' U2 F2 D L' U
*16. *B2 R' U2 L D2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' D F D U' F' U2 L U' R
*17. *U2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B D L R' U2 F' L2 D' B D2 L2
*18. *L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 R B F U' B D F' U' L R
*19. *R' D' F2 B R U2 R F B2 R' D2 R F2 B2 R' F2 B2 L' U2
*20. *U' B2 D B2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L R' D' F L B' R2 U2 B' R'
*21. *U L2 U B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' U' R B' F L' F' D B' D U L' U2
*22. *R2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' R U R2 B2 D' L D
*23. *U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U F2 D' R' F' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 U L' D
*24. *U F' R' U2 R2 F' L U2 B D L2 F2 U2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D
*25. *F2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R B' U2 R2 F2 D' L' R B U
*26. *L2 D2 F L2 D2 B R2 F R2 D2 L2 U L' F R U' B U2 R' B' D'
*27. *B2 U F2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D' L U2 B D' L2 F
*28. *F2 R2 D' B2 L D2 L' B' R' D' L D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 D2
*29. *R' D R2 B' D F2 R L' F2 B' R2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U
*30. *R2 B2 D L2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L' U F L2 F' D F D2 U F2
*31. *R' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 L' D' R F D' U2 R' F' R2 F2
*32. *U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U L' U' B2 L F' D R B2 R'
*33. *U' F' D2 B2 D2 F' R F L' U' R F2 L' U2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 D2 F2
*34. *B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B' R2 D2 R2 U B2 R B U2
*35. *R2 D L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U2 L F2 D R' F U2 L2 F' L' U
*36. *L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 D' L2 R D' F U B' F L' B D B'
*37. *R B2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 R' B2 L' R' F' U' L2 R2 B2 U' F R' U
*38. *D2 U2 B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 F R D' L B' F' U' L' R D2
*39. *D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B U2 B2 D B' U' F2 L' F2 R D' L
*40. *D L2 U F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' F' U L2 U2 B' D' L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' U' F R' F' R2 B' U2 R L2 F' L2 F D2 F B2 U2 F' R2 F2
*2. *F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 U R2 B' D' L R2 B D' L B' R' F2
*3. *B2 L F2 R B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R F D L' F' U F' U2 R' B L
*4. *F2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 L D2 F' U' B R' F2 L2 D L' R' U2
*5. *R U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U R B2 R2 F' R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' R2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' D' B U' L F' L2 U' B2 R B2 U2 R2 D R2 D B2 D F2 L2 U
*2. *B2 D B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' L R2 B' L2 R D' R' D F U2
*3. *F2 D2 F' D2 L U' D B' D2 R' B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2
*4. *L' U2 L' D F' R B' D B U D R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2
*5. *R2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F R2 F D' R' D2 L2 D L' D2 R2 F2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 U2 R' F2 L2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R B D' R' F U R D2 R B D
*2. *B2 U' L' F B' L' U' L' F' U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R'
*3. *U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' R' B' R U2 B2 F U F' U'
*4. *R2 B D2 U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 D B2 L U' F2 D U
*5. *D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 L B D F L2 U R2 D2 R U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' B U' F' D B U' D2 R U2 B D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U' R2 U' F' R' U F'
*3. *U2 R F2 D2 L D2 R B2 U2 R2 D U B' U F' D2 L B2 F'
*4. *R Fw2 D' Rw2 F L R2 Fw' L2 Rw R' Fw R2 B L U Rw' F' Uw L2 R2 Uw U' B2 L Rw' R2 B' Fw2 U2 B2 Fw' Uw' F U' F' Rw Uw Fw' Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 U' R U'
*3. *D2 U L2 U F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' U R' B U' F' R2 F' L R2
*4. *Rw2 R F Rw' B2 D2 R2 Fw2 F' L2 Uw L' D2 Uw2 B Fw' Uw L B Uw Fw Uw2 Fw D' L' D2 U' Fw D B2 L2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw' R' Uw2 R' B' Fw
*5. *Bw Lw2 Bw R2 Dw L2 Rw2 F Dw2 Uw' L Uw' L2 Lw' Fw Lw' Rw' D2 Lw D2 Lw' Uw Bw' Fw2 Uw Fw2 L' R2 Bw D F Dw U' F D2 Uw' U R2 Dw Lw2 Rw' F Lw B2 Fw' Rw' R Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw B Bw' Lw' B' Rw' F2 Uw' B Bw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L B R U' B L' R B l r b
*2. *U' B L' R U' R U' L R' l' r' u'
*3. *R U B' L' B' R B l r' b u
*4. *R' U B' L' U' R' L' l' r
*5. *B' L' U R B' L' B' R l r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) /
*2. *(4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-5, -4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 4) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, 3) / (1, 2) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, 6)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L' D R' D' R' D' R'
*2. *U R L' D U' D' U' L'
*3. *R U' R' L D' U' D' L'
*4. *D' R' L U' R' U' R' U' R'
*5. *R D L R' L D' R D' L'


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 11, 2014)

*2x2*: 4.53, (2.91), 4.15, (4.67), 4.41 = *4.36*
*3x3*: 16.06, 13.55, 13.70, (16.13), (11.55) = *14.44*
*Pyraminx*: 5.37, 5.84, (12.04), (4.93), 5.64 = *5.62*

bleh 3x3 was awful.


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 11, 2014)

*2x2*: 7.22, (3.52), (9.87), 7.75, 4.71 = *6.56*
*3x3*: 19.04, (19.10), 17.52, 18.41, (17.49) = *18.32*
*OH*: 37.27, 36.60, (49.06), 35.66, (32.88) = *36.51*
*Pyraminx*: 9.82, 10.87, (11.31), 9.81, (8.33) = *10.17*
*Megaminx*: 4:18.91, 3:56.73, (3:32.72), 5:13.99, (DNF) = *4:29.88*
*2BLD*: 1:18.34, DNF, DNF = *1:18.34*
*3BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Multi-BLD*: *1/2* in *27:26.48*


----------



## mande (Mar 11, 2014)

2x2: 4.56, 5.19, (5.78), 4.16, (3.76) = 4.64
3x3: 16.32, 15.67, (13.21), 13.77, (18.43) = 15.25
5x5: 2:21.71, 2:28.58, (2:35.13), 2:26.42, (2:17.83) = 2:25.57
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:10.30[24.23] = 1:10.30
MultiBLD: 7/9 in 41:32.72[27:24.51] = 5 points
Pathetic memo and exec times. One cube off by a 3 cycle of edges and 1 by a 3 cycle of corners. Both were memo recall fails.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 12, 2014)

*5x5x5BLD:* 14:56.69 DNS DNS
comment: memo in about 9:xx


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 12, 2014)

*2x2x2*: (10.76) 7.46 7.67 (5.60) 9.12 = *8.08*
*3x3x3*: 23.02 (22.43) 24.70 (25.06) 24.16 = *23.69* 
*4x4x4*: (1:36.64) (2:18.38) 2:05.88 2:14.95 2:12.32 = *2:11.05*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 13, 2014)

*2x2 : *5.11, 4.48, (5.23), (2.62), 4.80 = *4.80*
*3x3 : *(16.03), (14.81), 15.32, 15.65, 15.10 = *15.36*
*4x4 : *59.13, (50.45), (1:01.29), 56.65, 51.06 = *55.61*
*5x5 : *1:44.67, 1:56.06, 1:49.44, (1:37.90), (1:57.88) = *1:50.06*
*6x6 : *3:15.48, (2:57.15), 3:06.51, (3:18.53), 3:09.48 = *3:10.49*
*7x7 : *(4:22.14), 4:30.87, 4:22.48, 4:29.98, (4:32.29) = *4:27.78*
*2x2 BLD : *50.26, 43.65, 44.47 = *43.65*
*3x3 BLD : *2:29.91, 2:21.57, 2:48.53 = *2:21.57*
*OH : *47.54, 40.74, (47.63), 42.81, (28.66) = *43.70*
*MTS : *(46.12), 51.42, 46.31, (52.19), 50.20 = *49.31*
*2-4 relay : 1:17.92*
*2-5 relay : 3:01.14*
*Clock : *15.13, 15.93, (14.76), (16.07), 14.90 = *15.32*
*Megaminx : *1:33.09, (1:22.94), (1:54.84), 1:28.12, 1:39.72 = *1:33.64*
*Pyraminx : *(7.44), 5.99, (4.70), 4.84, 7.43 = *6.09*
*Square-1 : *32.95, (38.83), 29.07, (27.60), 28.70 = *30.24*
*Skewb : *(15.89), (10.52), 13.76, 13.28, 13.42 = *13.49*


----------



## BenjaminW (Mar 13, 2014)

*2x2 :* 9.50, 7.72, (9.68), (5.46), 9.23 *= 8.82*
*3x3 :* 26.61, (23.35), 25.06, (28.78), 26.40 *= 26.02*
*4x4 :* (1:40.46), 1:36.45, (1:23.70), 1:34.30, 1:27.89 *= 1:32.88*
*5x5 :* (3:47.58), (4:10.61), 4:00.04, 3:49.96, 4:05.67 *= 3:58.56*
*OH :* (1:27.27), 1:04.26, 1:06.64, 1:26.36, (56.20) *= 1:12.42*
*Pyraminx :* 17.11, (19.99), (12.29), 14.64, 15.72 *= 15.82*
*Relay 2-4 : 2:04.20*
*Relay 2-5 : 6:08.10 *


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.96, (13.14), (16.02), 15.27, 15.32 = 15.52
*4x4:* (1:10.39), 1:09.20, (58.88), 1:01.36, 1:07.92 = 1:06.16
*5x5:* 1:43.28, (2:01.17), (1:33.46), 1:35.44, 1:48.37 = 1:42.36
*6x6:* 3:07.70, 3:01.40, (2:59.04), 3:19.76, (3:28.53) = 3:09.62
*7x7:* (4:47.16), 4:24.92, 4:33.41, (4:22.34), 4:23.78 = 4:27.37
*OH:* 29.11, (27.30), 1:15.56, (DNF), 29.06 = 44.58
*Megaminx:* 2:01.20, (1:50.36), 2:01.24, (2:08.21), 2:05.14 = 2:02.53


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 18, 2014)

Results: congratulations Iggy, qaz and Austin

*2x2x2*(35)

 1.70 stevecho816
 1.93 Lucas Wesche
 2.27 yoinneroid
 2.29 AustinReed
 2.76 TheDubDubJr
 2.87 Iggy
 2.96 Tx789
 3.13 riley
 3.27 natezach728
 3.46 Lapinsavant
 3.51 yuxuibbs
 4.06 SweetSolver
 4.09 jaysammey777
 4.12 Natecuber
 4.20 mycube
 4.36 SirWaffle
 4.47 qaz
 4.50 CyanSandwich
 4.61 giorgi
 4.64 mande
 4.80 bacyril
 4.98 thatkid
 5.04 larosh12
 5.15 Thekubare
 5.19 bh13
 6.26 ichcubegern
 6.49 ickathu
 6.56 notfeliks
 6.93 Schmidt
 7.67 LostGent
 7.84 Mike Hughey
 8.08 MarcelP
 8.82 BenjaminW
 10.35 UB
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 8.92 stevecho816
 9.13 Lucas Wesche
 9.18 yoinneroid
 9.19 Lapinsavant
 9.97 riley
 10.70 AustinReed
 12.06 Iggy
 12.79 yuxuibbs
 12.82 Natecuber
 12.85 giorgi
 13.06 mycube
 13.07 Thekubare
 13.68 TheDubDubJr
 14.44 SirWaffle
 14.72 bh13
 14.98 qaz
 15.25 mande
 15.36 bacyril
 15.51 jaysammey777
 15.52 Dene
 17.32 Kenneth Svendson
 17.36 CyanSandwich
 18.32 notfeliks
 18.49 thatkid
 19.08 ickathu
 19.49 Tx789
 19.74 larosh12
 23.94 Schmidt
 23.96 MarcelP
 24.40 Mike Hughey
 24.68 UB
 25.88 LostGent
 26.02 BenjaminW
 30.18 ComputerGuy365
 33.17 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(27)

 37.96 yoinneroid
 38.02 stevecho816
 38.26 Lucas Wesche
 41.89 Lapinsavant
 46.34 riley
 47.15 AustinReed
 47.19 Iggy
 47.85 qaz
 49.16 TheDubDubJr
 52.94 mycube
 55.61 bacyril
 57.82 yuxuibbs
 58.79 Thekubare
 1:02.74 thatkid
 1:03.87 jaysammey777
 1:06.16 Dene
 1:07.02 Tx789
 1:14.53 ickathu
 1:21.15 giorgi
 1:21.90 bh13
 1:32.88 BenjaminW
 1:35.82 Schmidt
 1:41.83 Mike Hughey
 2:05.65 CyanSandwich
 2:11.05 MarcelP
 2:25.33 SweetSolver
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:20.11 Lapinsavant
 1:32.46 mycube
 1:38.50 AustinReed
 1:42.36 Dene
 1:50.06 bacyril
 1:54.58 Iggy
 1:57.67 qaz
 2:02.51 yuxuibbs
 2:25.57 mande
 2:28.53 thatkid
 2:33.68 Mike Hughey
 2:38.67 bh13
 3:41.23 Schmidt
 3:58.56 BenjaminW
 4:53.44 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:09.53 AustinReed
 3:09.62 Dene
 3:10.49 bacyril
 3:31.62 qaz
 5:09.03 thatkid
 DNF Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:27.37 Dene
 4:27.78 bacyril
 5:19.42 qaz
 5:24.94 AustinReed
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 18.17 stevecho816
 19.00 yuxuibbs
 19.63 AustinReed
 23.18 riley
 23.30 TheDubDubJr
 24.06 mycube
 27.25 Iggy
 30.15 bh13
 30.57 giorgi
 33.60 qaz
 34.95 Tx789
 36.51 notfeliks
 36.83 larosh12
 37.81 Kenneth Svendson
 38.46 thatkid
 43.70 bacyril
 44.58 Dene
 55.21 Schmidt
 1:12.42 BenjaminW
 1:21.48 CyanSandwich
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:15.22 AustinReed
 1:15.40 Kenneth Svendson
 1:57.83 qaz
 2:16.29 Iggy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 8.02 Coolster01
 12.47 stevecho816
 12.49 riley
 13.55 AustinReed
 15.55 Iggy
 28.32 Mike Hughey
 28.46 qaz
 30.32 CyanSandwich
 31.44 MatsBergsten
 43.60 Lapinsavant
 43.65 bacyril
 48.06 thatkid
 1:18.34 notfeliks
 1:25.97 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 46.24 Iggy
 47.68 mycube
 50.67 riley
 1:08.14 yoinneroid
 1:10.30 mande
 1:11.78 qaz
 1:22.36 CyanSandwich
 1:35.03 MatsBergsten
 1:38.54 Mike Hughey
 1:53.34 thatkid
 2:21.57 bacyril
 DNF notfeliks
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 3:28.91 mycube
 3:45.05 Iggy
 7:40.83 qaz
 8:33.74 Mike Hughey
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF thatkid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:26.56 mycube
13:28.79 MatsBergsten
14:56.69 cmhardw
16:02.89 Mike Hughey
 DNF qaz
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

11/15 (37:42)  Iggy
9/12 (40:58)  CyanSandwich
5/5 (20:41)  qaz
7/9 (41:32)  mande
8/12 (57:29)  MatsBergsten
5/7 (60:00)  okayama
1/2 (27:26)  notfeliks
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 49.31 bacyril
 1:05.10 qaz
 1:05.70 Iggy
 3:18.05 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 44.93 Lapinsavant
 51.56 stevecho816
 54.93 Lucas Wesche
 1:02.77 AustinReed
 1:06.37 riley
 1:12.60 mycube
 1:15.12 qaz
 1:17.69 yuxuibbs
 1:17.92 bacyril
 1:35.47 jaysammey777
 1:37.84 Tx789
 1:38.01 bh13
 1:42.06 thatkid
 1:43.29 giorgi
 2:04.20 BenjaminW
 2:25.21 Schmidt
 2:32.91 CyanSandwich
 3:18.73 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:55.87 mycube
 3:00.27 AustinReed
 3:01.14 bacyril
 3:01.28 Iggy
 3:13.59 yuxuibbs
 3:21.94 qaz
 3:59.92 bh13
 5:11.56 thatkid
 6:08.10 BenjaminW
 7:48.38 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(4)

 1.08 SweetSolver
 1.09 yuxuibbs
 2.24 thatkid
 3.79 qaz
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.32 yuxuibbs
 4.13 SweetSolver
*Skewb*(14)

 8.14 AustinReed
 8.48 riley
 8.67 TheDubDubJr
 10.29 yuxuibbs
 11.92 mycube
 11.99 Iggy
 12.04 qaz
 12.87 Tx789
 13.49 bacyril
 15.97 SweetSolver
 17.66 thatkid
 19.96 Mike Hughey
 20.55 giorgi
 24.03 Schmidt
*Clock*(9)

 8.40 Perff
 8.81 Natecuber
 10.10 Iggy
 11.00 qaz
 13.26 yuxuibbs
 14.37 AustinReed
 15.32 bacyril
 19.11 Schmidt
 20.17 Tx789
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.85 yoinneroid
 5.62 SirWaffle
 5.88 Iggy
 5.98 Natecuber
 6.09 bacyril
 6.29 AustinReed
 6.51 ickathu
 7.60 Thekubare
 7.80 bh13
 7.94 Tx789
 9.08 qaz
 9.17 yuxuibbs
 9.49 ichcubegern
 9.69 TheDubDubJr
 9.74 giorgi
 10.17 notfeliks
 11.57 riley
 13.12 thatkid
 13.40 SweetSolver
 15.68 Schmidt
 15.82 BenjaminW
 16.38 CyanSandwich
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:28.80 AustinReed
 1:33.64 bacyril
 1:40.09 Iggy
 1:59.25 mycube
 2:02.53 Dene
 2:02.62 qaz
 2:08.86 bh13
 2:23.61 Tx789
 3:50.12 thatkid
 4:29.88 notfeliks
 DNF Mikel
*Square-1*(9)

 24.46 Iggy
 24.71 AustinReed
 30.24 bacyril
 38.23 TheDubDubJr
 41.98 qaz
 44.98 Tx789
 50.64 thatkid
 51.70 CyanSandwich
 58.81 bh13
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

27 okayama
29 mycube
30 irontwig
40 Mike Hughey
42 qaz
42 AustinReed
45 sudarshan
54 bh13

*Contest results*

296 Iggy
293 qaz
287 AustinReed
224 mycube
208 bacyril
181 riley
176 yuxuibbs
165 stevecho816
145 thatkid
140 yoinneroid
140 Lapinsavant
136 TheDubDubJr
133 bh13
126 Tx789
126 CyanSandwich
121 Lucas Wesche
120 MatsBergsten
98 giorgi
97 Mike Hughey
94 Dene
90 mande
85 Natecuber
77 Thekubare
74 jaysammey777
73 notfeliks
73 Schmidt
70 SirWaffle
57 ickathu
51 BenjaminW
51 SweetSolver
39 larosh12
37 okayama
36 Kenneth Svendson
29 natezach728
24 ichcubegern
23 MarcelP
17 Coolster01
16 irontwig
15 LostGent
12 cmhardw
12 sudarshan
12 UB
11 Perff
5 Mikel
5 ComputerGuy365


----------



## Mikel (Mar 25, 2014)

Did I not get credit for the single megaminx solve I sid one-handed this week?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 26, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Did I not get credit for the single megaminx solve I sid one-handed this week?



No, I missed that. Now you have .

The point is that a result like 12.34, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS is accepted by my program (as one solve),
but 12.34, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00 is not. But that is what Odders program gives nowadays.
So I have to correct my program to accept that too. Some day....


----------



## Mikel (Mar 26, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> No, I missed that. Now you have .
> 
> The point is that a result like 12.34, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS is accepted by my program (as one solve),
> but 12.34, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00 is not. But that is what Odders program gives nowadays.
> So I have to correct my program to accept that too. Some day....



Okay, I'll try to type DNS if I don't attempt the solves.

I would have completed the average, but since I am limited to one hand, it was rather annoying.


----------

